# mix and match



## turbo-111 (Jan 26, 2007)

ok i know that the 89 us 240 is really the 180sx in japan (if you choose not to do the silvia swap) but i'm looking at getting an old s12 body is in good shape and so is the interior... so my quston is... what can be swaped in ot the s12.... (other than the ca1.8det) can i use likethe rear end out of the 89+ 180 and the motor tranmission... so on


----------



## turbo-111 (Jan 26, 2007)

parts from other nissans on a s12? - Club-S12.org
i found it


----------

